# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Божество Сатурна.

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные! :vanca calpa: 
У меня такой впрос:
У каждой планеты есть своё божество (полубог, управляющий ею). На солнце - это Вивасван, на Луне - Сома (Чандра)... А какие полубоги правят "нашими планетами". Меркурием, Венерой, Марсом, Юпитером и Сатурном, в частности?
Спасибо. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сатурном управляет Шани-дев, Юпитером - Брихаспати, Марсом - Мангала-дев, Венерой - Шукрачарья, Меркрием - Буддха.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В соответствующие дни недели хорошо делать подношение махапрасада этим божествам, т.е. Сурье в воскресенье, Чандре в понедельник, Ангаракаяке (Мангале) - вторник, Буддхе - среда, Гуру (Брихаспати) - четверг, Ушане (Шукрачарье) - пятница и Шани - суббота.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Огромное спасибо, уважаемые преданные. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В соответствующие дни недели хорошо делать подношение махапрасада этим божествам


А что потом делать с этим махапрасадом? Кто его может кушать?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> А что потом делать с этим махапрасадом? Кто его может кушать?


Потом это уже маха-маха прасад. А что Вы делаете с маха-маха прасадом? Мы с благодарностью его почитаем. It's up to you.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Маха-маха прасад получится от чистого преданного. Или хотя бы очень возвышенного преданного. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что полубоги находятся на уровне каништх. Возможно, речь шла о полубогах "в среднем". Возможно, как раз управители планет являются очень возвышенными вайшнавами. Однако  истории о Шукрачарье заставляют усомниться по крайней мере в Венере.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Вряд ли Верховная Личность назначил бы правителем планеты, кого-то недостойного. (ответственность велика)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

однако Кришна весьма недвусмысленно отзывается о поклоняющихся полубогам.может я отстала от жизни,но странно слышать рекомендации о поклонении полубогам

----------


## Radha-namini dd

кажется, сейчас это совсем не странно. а отставших от жизни все меньше и меньше.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Парашара Муни в Брихад Парашара Хора шастре говорит:

2.3-4 Существует много воплощений нерожденного Господа. Джанардана(Вишну) воплотился как Нава-грахи(9 планет), чтобы живые существа получали результаты своих Карм(действий).  Он принял форму благтворных грах, чтобы уничтожить демонов, чтобы поддерживать силу Дэв и устанавливать Дхарму.

Рама -является аватаром Сурьи, Кришна-Чандры(Луны), Нарасимха  -Мангалы(Марса), Будда -Будхи(меркурия) Вамана Гуру(Юпитера), Парашурама -Шукры(Венеры), Курма-Шани(Сатурна), Вараха является аватаром Раху, И Матсья(Рыба) -Кету.

Риг-веда учит, что конечная цель каждой дживатмы (живого существа обладающего душой) является Парам Падам Вишну. Ишта девата каждой из планет, в конечном итоге будет Вишну аватарой, хотя различные Деваты планет будут играть роль "исполнителей" высшей воли в материальном мире.

Таким образом, те, кто поклоняется Кришне, нет нужды специально поклоняться полубогам, которые также контролируют 9 планет, но на более низком уровне.

Это можно сравнить с тем, что есть директор фирмы, а есть исполнительные директора.
Если у нас есть прямой выход на директора, зачем нам обращаться к его подчиненным?

Существуют Ишта девата мантры, в которых обращаются непосредственно к аватарам Вишну, но каждый должен советоваться со своим дикша гуру, чтобы принять их для повторения.  Ни одна мантра не будет работать без благословления дикша гуру.

Для кали юги, как известно, рекомендована  Харе Кришна маха  мантра

Если дикша гуру нам уже дал  основную мантру:Харе Кришна маха-мантру, то нам нет также  нужды повторять мантры аватарам Вишну.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

мир весь пронизан планетными энергиями, мы фактически и так почитаем их безо всяких специальных мантр и обрядов. 
Мы погружаемся в солнечную энергию, устраивая "экстатичный" праздник (Джанмаштами и т.п.), и в лунную - кормя или жертвуя деньги нуждающемуся. Марсу поклоняемся, "загораясь" тапасом, Меркурию - общаясь с равными, Юпитеру - с младшими (просвещая невинных), Венере - следуя по пути бхакти-йоги. Наконец, следуя желанию своего сердца - вернуться к Кришне - мы строго следуем садхане, раз за разом повторяем маха-мантру и тем самым уваживаем Сатурн. 




> Маха-маха прасад получится от чистого преданного. Или хотя бы очень возвышенного преданного.


имеется ввиду, что махапрасад от Вишну потом предлагается тем или иным полубогам - спутникам и "свите" главного храмового божества. Это обычная практика в индийских храмах, там вокруг главного здания расположены мелкие алтари разного рода божеств, от Шивы и Дурги до каких-то сугубо местных. 





> Однако истории о Шукрачарье заставляют усомниться по крайней мере в Венере.


А что за истории? Посоветовал Бали ничего не дарить Вамане, выступающему на стороне полубогов? - так это ж лила. А больше ничего зазорного о нем не слышал.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Кто съест маха от Шукрачарьи? Щас голосование сделаю

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А что за истории? Посоветовал Бали ничего не дарить Вамане, выступающему на стороне полубогов? - так это ж лила. А больше ничего зазорного о нем не слышал.


Ну вообще он гуру демонов. Покровительствует им. Дает советы, как бороться с полубогами и портить жизнь всей вселенной. Подозрительно всё это  :smilies: 
А насчет лилы... Мы ведь не собираемся принимать "махапрасад" от Хираньякши и Хираньякашипу, хотя это Джай и Виджай - чистые преданные - в лиле.
Что в Индии поклоняются всем - это понятно, там много течений, на все вкусы  :smilies:  Поэтому и возник вопрос - что должен вайшнав делать с прасадом от полубогов?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> что должен вайшнав делать с прасадом от полубогов?


Весь маха-прасад от Господа Джаганнатхи предлагается сначала богине Дурге. И потом вайшнавы его принимают.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Ну вообще он гуру демонов. Покровительствует им.


Мда? А по совмествительству еще и вибхути Вишну. Помните?

_...кавинам ушина кавих_
...а среди великих мыслителей - Ушана
(Б.г. 10.37)
В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
...Слово _кави_ означает "мыслитель, способный глубоко проникнуть в суть любого предмета". Одним из таких _кави_ по имени Ушана, Шукрачарья, был духовным учителем демонов и необыкновенно проницательным и  дальновидным политиком. Таким образом, Шукрачарья олицетворяет еще одно из достоинств Кришны.




> Поэтому и возник вопрос - что должен вайшнав делать с прасадом от полубогов?


Вопрос в том, как Вы к ним относитесь. Как к полубогам, или все-таки как к вайшнавам?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> там много течений, на все вкусы


дак это не только в других течениях, это и в вишнуитских храмах такое практикуется. Всевозможные малые божества рассматриваются именно как свита главного храмового божества, его отдельные шакти. 
Ну а вообще да, это сугубо индийские дела, нам в СНГ такое не надо. Это мадхваиты любят полубогов, а не гаудии. 




> был духовным учителем демонов и необыкновенно проницательным и дальновидным политиком.


да, он скорее уравновешивает полубогов, а не просто "дает советы, как... портить жизнь всей вселенной". Должен же во вселенной быть баланс сил, правда?

----------


## jiva

С Шукрачарьей сомнения из-за того, что он по крайней мере формально противостоял Вишну в историей с Бали. То, что кто-то является великим мыслителем и политиком, т.е. обладает какой-то энергией Кришны, еще не означает, что он предан Кришне. Куча личностей обладали теми же способностями, но часть из них была демонами. С другой стороны, Шукрачарья, будучи учителем демонов, сам не был демоном, а был брахманом, у которого просто "работа такая" - учить демонов тому, чему они желают научиться, т.е. удовлетворять чувства. В общем, если кто-то принимает прасад только от вайшнавов, то такой человек захочет получить утверждения про преданность Шукрачарьи, а не про обладание теми или иными талантами.





> Весь маха-прасад от Господа Джаганнатхи предлагается сначала богине Дурге. И потом вайшнавы его принимают.


Taк с Дургой совершенно никаких проблем. Она предана Шиве, Шива предан Вишну. Значит, она - вайшнави.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> _...кавинам ушина кавих_
> ...а среди великих мыслителей - Ушана
> (Б.г. 10.37)


А "из рыб - Я акула, из зверей - Я лев". Рекомендуете теперь принимать махапрасад от акул и львов?



> Вопрос в том, как Вы к ним относитесь. Как к полубогам, или все-таки как к вайшнавам?


Ну вот мы (по крайней мере я) и пытаюсь выяснить, вайшнавами какого уровня они являются. То что это необычайно благочестивые живые существа ни у кого сомнений не вызывает. Но материальное благочестие еще не означает преданности.

----------


## наиль1008

Фишка в отношении, восприятии... "Устами брахмана вкушает САМ...", если есть это осознание брахмАна, есть это внутреннее отношение и восприятие.

----------

